# need help!



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

iVanessa said:


> my birthday is a month from tomorrow & my boyfriend wants to take my away to ride for the weekend. we need suggestions on where to go in New England. we usually ride Sunday River & Sugarloaf, but want to go some place different. maybe in VT? some place that has good night life too. any suggestions????


If you want riding and NiteLife, go Killington or Stowe. Beware of crowds, though.

I assume that you are looking a month for now. Hopefully, by then the weather patterns will improve....maybe. 

Jay has absolutely NO nightlife.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

With the weather looking crappy and not much snow in New England I'd say go as north as you can go to get some, perhaps Jay's Peak.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah it would be in a month. the weather will be fine, I'm sure.

I've heard that Killington is always packed. I want to go to Jay Peak soooo bad... but that sucks there's no night life. 

Stowe's an option.... what about Mount Snow? has anyone been there?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

iVanessa said:


> yeah it would be in a month. the weather will be fine, I'm sure.
> 
> I've heard that Killington is always packed. I want to go to Jay Peak soooo bad... but that sucks there's no night life.
> 
> Stowe's an option.... what about Mount Snow? has anyone been there?


Mount BLOW!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Heh well various people love Mt Snow, but personally I don't care for it.

Depends what you're really looking for overall to be honest. You care more about nightlife or a great mountain? Personally, based on my experience and what people say, best places for snowfall when it comes IMO is Jay's Peak, and Sugarbush. 

Nightlife, there's only been one place I've stayed around long enough to do anything at night and that was Stowe. Now, within Stowe IMO there isn't much, I mean yea there's restaurants so forth but better night life is south in Waterbury where there were a crap load of bars, and micro breweries. We went to a place called the Alchemist there that serves local micro brewed beer and even made their own cask ale we had fresh there twice, doesn't get any better than that.

Stowe's layout of a mountain is ok, just when we went the conditions were shit, corn ice snow the entire time. Personally for a more outdoor, nature feel with glades and overall mountain experience (overall, I didn't say park) then Sugarbush and Jay are your best bet. For nightlife outside of Stowe, I got no clue.

For a park I hear Mt Snow is the place to be. I'm more of an all mountain person enjoying natural features so I don't care for Mt Snow much. Stowe had a pretty good park layout from what I saw also.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the best Southern Vermont place for natural terrain? My home hill's got no kickers to speak of. I mean, it's REAL barren. I can't practice my air for shit. 

Sorry for the thread jack. I'm done now.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Munkey, you are a disaster. First you fling poo, next thing we know you are jacking all over the intrawebs.....disaster I tell you.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Vanessa,

Considering your Avatar, I would assume that your boy will be happy no matter where you take him.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> What's the best Southern Vermont place for natural terrain? My home hill's got no kickers to speak of. I mean, it's REAL barren. I can't practice my air for shit.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack. I'm done now.


Well..not sure about Mt Snow, but Okemo if you recall last year when you went with us has quite a few rollers, and even an awesome looking glade run on the far left of the mountain. Problem is without some snowfall the glade run is hard and icy following it usually being closed off.

Stratton I've been two twice this year, not much to speak of. Usually 3/5 runs at Okemo I pick they have good rollers to get some nice air off of and it mixes it up sometimes.

I mean there isn't much to chose from in Southern VT. You got Mt Snow, Bromley (which is smaller but I've never been to), Okemo, Stratton and that sums it up for the most part.

Butternut in MA I thought wasn't too bad when I went before New Years. My brother's cousin in-laws were teens hitting the park mostly but we had a few runs that were decent, one was full of mini rollers where I actually had to slow down flying off them going way too fast.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Boyfriend? Aww Damnit...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Munkey, you are a disaster. First you fling poo, next thing we know you are jacking all over the intrawebs.....disaster I tell you.


My poo smells like roses. I rub it on my walls.



Vlaze said:


> Okemo if you recall last year when you went with us has quite a few rollers, and even an awesome looking glade run on the far left of the mountain.


I went to Bromley last week. It was OK, but nothing major. It's a nice alternative to the bigger mountains if they get crowded. It was right after that giant wet snowfall we got, the skiers had mogul'd up everything that wasn't a green run by noon. The moguls were so heavy and wet there was no way you could smash them or flatten them out with a side slip they were there to stay. Kinda sucked in that regard.

Okemo was nice for rollers, I remember that. I got the Pricechopper ski any 3 ticket books, so I HAVE to go to a couple of big mountains this year or the book goes down the drain. Little did I know I can get the same rates for the hills via liftopia. :dunno:

Is Carinthia just one big park? I was thinking of heading there to practice on kickers/rollers, but if it's all rails and boxes, I'll probably skip it. People here don't seem to have a high opinion of Mt. Snow, and you'd think a mountain that's has 1/3 of its slope dedicated to terrain would get a better review. :dunno:


----------

